# Nollie Covers



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone seen these. I just saw that someone posted a review of one and they loved it.

However, this would be considered an aftermarket product, right? It does not seem like a good idea to me. It says that it replaces all the padding with wool, I hope they don't mean the foam or something. I can't really tell from the website what it actually is.


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

Its considered aftermarket so its a no go. I tried convincing a friend that her custom seat cover wasn't ok to use but she said that since the belt holes lined up it was ok to use. I wasn't going to argue with her unless I was a car seat tech.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nope not ok. And this one is even worse than the kind people make to just go over an existing cover, sense they changed the padding. Unless you want your child to be a crash test dummy, dont use one!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh and if you are worried about off-gassing on a new carseat, wash it when you get it (follow the instructions in your manual), and then let it 'air out' for a few days before using it.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute, but very big no-no!!

What I've always wondered is why the big car seat companies can't make some cuter covers. I know some do, but I wish the rest would jump on the cute-cover-bandwagon!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

whoa....jumping in but why are covers a no-go?

i used one in the summer because the padding would get so hot in the sun. is it because they might slide around? but the kid would be strapped in there tight, no???? man.....one more thing i have to learn about.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

They're a no-no because it is an aftermarket part. It hasn't been crash-tested so there's no way to know how it would perform in a crash.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry, nope, still not ok. Every single car seat manual out there warns against using aftermarket products.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NollieCovers*
> 
> All of our regular covers use the same padding as the manufacturers - we also use the exact patterns. So the comment about these being more dangerous than ones that slip on over the existing car seat cover is just wrong - those are the ones that can slide around unsafely.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. You say you use the same padding as the manufactures but you say it's organic? So it's a different type of padding, not the same, right?


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NollieCovers*
> 
> All of our regular covers use the same padding as the manufacturers - we also use the exact patterns. So the comment about these being more dangerous than ones that slip on over the existing car seat cover is just wrong - those are the ones that can slide around unsafely.
> 
> ...


To what I bolded...

My daughter has a polyester allergy and most car seat covers are polyester.

Wanna know how we resolved it? We dress her in clothes and such as to not allow her skin to touch the seat cover. If she's not wearing a hat, a thin silk scarf (well, a playsilk actually) goes behind her head.

I refuse to let my child be a crash dummy.

NollieCover, would you be willing to accept all responsibility for a child injured/killed in a crash who was using your seat cover at the time of the accident? Because by using your product on a car seat, the manufacturer is released of all liability. Would you be willing to replace a car seat that has been in an accident? Because using an aftermarket cover voids the car seat's warranty. Some states even have proper use clauses, making it ILLEGAL to use an aftermarket product on a car seat when the manual specifically states that no aftermarket products are to be used.

Your "extra thick" padding poses as a huge danger to children. Have you ever seen those space saver bags? Under crash forces, your padding will compress (like a space-saver bag) and the child is at risk for being ejected from the seat itself.


----------



## liltanechka (Sep 8, 2012)

All right! Orbit has just released an organic "greed edition" foot muff for their orbit car seat. Crash tested and made out of organic cotton, padded with thick wool and some foam under that. The thickness of the Orbit muff allows you to tightly strap the baby in. I don't see much difference between the Orbit's "crash-tested" and the nollie car seat covers! Except that the market for car seats has been hi-jacked by all these companies claiming that their toxic seat covers made out of poisoned synthetic crap are somehow miraculously going to save your baby in a crash! BS! What happened to common sense? I think that so long as the thickness of the tightly fitting seat cover allows you to tightly strap the harness around the baby - this is a perfectly safe seat cover. EVEN if it is NOT poisoned with flame retardants, heavy metals and the like... Warranty? Let's see how their claim that babies must be strapped into their poisoned seat covers hold up in court, in comparison to a tightly fitting, similarly padded cotton and wool cover (cotton and wool being naturally flame retardant, without any chemical additives).


----------

